# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [ubuntu] mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1

## volmark

I have installed second SATA HD drive (the boot one is SCSI) but couldnt mount it properly. Ive formatted it with fsck.ext3 and partitioned with TestDisk (external CD).
Here are some listings of /etc/fstab and screen dumps of fdisk.

~$ sudo fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 36.4 GB, 36419584000 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4427 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xc3cd54c8

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        4240    34057768+  83  Linux
/dev/sda2            4241        4427     1502077+   5  Extended
/dev/sda5            4241        4427     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris

Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xc3b64465

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1               1        9729    78148161   83  Linux

--------------------------------------------------------------------

~$ sudo nano /etc/fstab
  GNU nano 2.0.7                                      

File: /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
# /dev/sda1
UUID=1010ffdb-c0fb-4f1d-9e65-589160c3bcd8 /               ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
# /dev/sda5
UUID=dd32c617-6437-42ce-b3dc-17a9977fa74c none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0

# 2. HD
/dev/sdb1       /media/hd2      ext3    defaults        0       0


--------------------------------------------------------------------

~$ sudo mount -a

--------------------------------------------------------------------


~$ sudo mount -a
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
       missing codepage or helper program, or other error
       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
       dmesg | tail  or so

----------


## asuastrophysics

I'm having the exact same issue. Glad to see that the community cares to leave a response. I've reformatted my entire hard disk and reinstalled ubuntu, and I still can't boot up. Now, I can't even chroot into it. 

What does this stupid error mean? I know it's an ext4 filesystem, so why shouldnt I be able to mount it like this:


```
sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt
```

 :Confused:

----------


## ZootHornRollo

i followed this :

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...94&postcount=2

worked for me!   :Wink:

----------


## alienprdkt

> i followed this :
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...94&postcount=2
> 
> worked for me!



worked for me as well

----------


## Harika_p

I was going to move to Fedora 15 since I have been facing "initramfs" with my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. But some how I managed to fix it using some posts along with this one (The link introduced here!)
Maybe I should be thinking of sth more smooth and stable like Fedora!!!

----------

